# Overall match rating and event grade for Elimination Chamber 2022



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

I just got done watching Elimination Chamber 2022

1. Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz - 5/10

2. Reigns vs. Goldberg - 3/10

3. Elimination Chamber Match Winner faces Raw Women's Champion at WrestleMania 38 - 8/10

4. Charlotte Flair and Sonya Deville vs. Naomi and Ronda Rousey (with Rousey's hand tied behind her back - 5/10 cause I have this bad feeling on Ronda losing to Charlotte at WrestleMania 38 which shouldn't happen

5. Drew McIntyre vs. Riddick Moss (Falls Count Anywhere) - 4/10

6. Raw Women's Championship - 9/10 thank you Lita cause like it or not she still got it and definitely held her own against Becky Lynch and went down like a true warrior and that was a well deserved send off for her!

7. Smackdown Tag Team Championship - I hope this leads to Viking Raiders getting their BIG moment at WrestleMania 38 cause that attack by The Usos tells me that they're gonna do this in the Lone Star State.

8. WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - Idc what anybody says I'll give this a 10/10 but Lashley getting put out like that wasn't the way to go, but after thinking about it something tells me that Lesnar/Lashley II will be saved for a later date cause they did protect Lashley and Reigns/Lesnar both belts at WrestleMania 38 in my opinion they should most definitely go that route due to their history and the storyline is already there! Man I wasn't expecting Theory/Lesnar to be the final two even though Theory got F5 the hell off the pod and Lesnar absolutely annihilated everyone in his path!

Overall grade for this was a B- cause if it wasn't for Elimination Chamber Matches & Becky/Lita this event would've been trash but what is y'all overall match rating and grade for this event???


----------



## justinkjones1993 (Dec 31, 2019)

1. Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz - Did not see.

2. Reigns vs. Goldberg - 6/10
Fine for what it was. Actually a little bit long for a Goldberg match.

3. Elimination Chamber Match Winner faces Raw Women's Champion at WrestleMania 38 - 5/10
Just felt like a match you would see on Raw and the chamber just so happened to be there. Outside of Ripley and Doudrop, nobody really utilized it. Bliss looked great though.

4. Charlotte Flair and Sonya Deville vs. Naomi and Ronda Rousey - 4/10
Wasn't anything special and felt kind of messy.

5. Drew McIntyre vs. Riddick Moss (Falls Count Anywhere) - 4/10
See above. RIP Madcap's neck.

6. Raw Women's Championship - 5/10
This was definitely the most disappointing for me. I love Lita but it's really obvious she hasn't been in a one-on-one match in a long time. She looked slow, out of sync, Becky carried the entire match, and even so there was a bunch of botches and messy looking transitions. It also felt a bit long.

7. Smackdown Tag Team Championship - Didn't happen so I can't rate it.

8. WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - 7/10
Match of the night, a bit weak for Elimination Chamber standards. Lesnar vs. Theory was entertaining. 

Overall rating: 6/10
Just felt like a glorified episode of Raw. Kind of flat and noneventful.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

The shortest and worst Elimination Chamber match of all time gets a 10/10. Sure, why the fuck not. It gets a 1 from me.
Everything else was mediocre and forgettable.
My overall grade? F+. The plus for Austin's bump off the top of the pod. Good form.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I'll rate match quality of performance/enjoyment to watch and then storyline/booking/momentum aspects:

1. Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz - Skipped

2. Reigns vs. Goldberg - Match 6.5/10 it was ok, better than expected with Goldberg, glad they didn't let him attempt a jackhammer that could kill his opponent. Storyline 7/10. Roman beating Goldberg is good for his flow, I don't really care personally though.

3. Elimination Chamber Match Winner faces Raw Women's Champion at WrestleMania 38 - Match 8/10. This was the most fun match to watch on the card until the end of course. It was sadly predictable but the performances that lead up until Bianca BelFlair squashed everyone at the end was a fun ride, even if I knew where it was going. Storyline 1/10. Literally the worst possible person to win, and the most predictable who is now getting the Charlotte Flair/John Cena treatment won. Alexa was the obvious best choice, Rhea after her and Bianca coming in at #6 and burying Rhea again when it matters and then Alexa on her return was fucking ridiculous and channel change worthy. Zero fucks given about the build to WM with Lynch now. Bianca had her rematch, she lost, why are they doing this stupid shit? You hear the pops Alexa got? Rhea got? BelFlair got booed after she won and that's what will happen against Becky for the next 6 weeks. Instant go home heat for Bianca from here forward. It's a shame, cause she's a good performer with terrible booking and a shit gimmick.

4. Charlotte Flair and Sonya Deville vs. Naomi and Ronda Rousey. Match 5/10. Sonya, who is an MMA fighter doesn't use her martial arts now with Ronda in the picture. Fuck Flair, Fuck Ronda and who cares about Naomi? The match was average at best and 100% predictable in how it was going to end. Storyline 3/10.

5. Drew McIntyre vs. Riddick Moss - Skipped. Until McIntyre is treated like a champion again all his stuff is skip worthy.

6. Raw Women's Championship - Match 7/10. I expected this to be the worst performance of the night given Litas age and how she performed in the rumbles the last few years combined with stick figure Becky who doesn't come off as fierce anymore. Surprisingly I enjoyed the match more than I thought despite some sloppiness. Highlight was Becky trying the moonsault, that wasn't predictable. She should add that to her arsenal and work on it a bit more. Storyline 5/10. Who cares? Lita was always going to be a one and done and now Becky gets to have another boring feud with the hair twirling new golden girl. Boring. The Man vs 2xtreme Lita would have been money, but this was watered down.

7. Smackdown Tag Team Championship - Skipped

8. WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - Match 7/10. Was a bit boring outside of the high spots. Theory through the pod glass, Theory F5 off the pod was great. The rest was average and predictable. Storyline 4/10. Predictable with Lesnar winning and stupid booking to have him lose at the Rumble. Why didn't they just have Heyman screw Brock at Mania? That would have been the better time to do that.

Overall I enjoyed the match quality of most of the matches I watched but hated the story line and booking aspects. Literally everything was predictable down to a T except Becky doing a moonsault and the injury angle with Lashley was interesting and unexpected. I knew that Rhea and Alexa would be last with BelFlair and then BelFlair would bury Rhea again like she did in the 2021 rumble and the gauntlet Monday, I knew a returning Alexa would also get buried and while my logical mind kept saying "They're not going to have her come in last and win, right?" I knew all along they would do that stupid shit. If you were going to have Bianca Cena win again and bury everyone then why not have her come in at #1 and feel like a dominant threat?? Who the fuck allows her to keep skipping and twirling her hair like a kid too, especially after a win? And the crying every time she wins? She cries more than Liv. 

Typical WWE ppv. Solid matches, bad booking. Still better than the AEW product though.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Only watched 4 matches on the card i just wasn't interested enough to bother this time.

Universal Title-5

Women's Chamber-6

Raw Women's Title-7

WWE Chamber-7


----------



## CTv2 (Sep 8, 2019)

1. Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz - N/A Missed the match as I was busy.

2. Reigns vs. Goldberg - 3/10, Probably one of Goldbergs better matchesin recent years but very boring.

3. Elimination Chamber Match Winner faces Raw Women's Champion at WrestleMania 38 - 4/10, technically not a bad match but again not much of note happened.

4. Charlotte Flair and Sonya Deville vs. Naomi and Ronda Rousey (with Rousey's hand tied behind her back - N/A Used this as a bathroom break from what I hear it was average at best.

5. Drew McIntyre vs. Riddick Moss (Falls Count Anywhere) - 4/10, Another dull match, only thing I remember is the rough landing Moss had.

6. Raw Women's Championship - 6/10, Shockingly decent considering Lita hasn't wrestled solo in years, nothing amazing but still good.

7. Smackdown Tag Team Championship - N/A Match never started.

8. WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match - 4/10, Minus the big F5 at the end this will be forgotten before long, the Bobby spot killed any chance Lesnar wasn't winning, the match was too short it wasn't bad but it left me wanting for far mroe than we got.

Conclusion: 4/10 - MOTN featured a retired wrestler and when that happens it's not a good thing. It's already been said but this was basically just a houseshow with some bells and whistles thrown in.


----------

